# Recalcitrant Raccoons -HELP



## balanceact (Feb 14, 2004)

Stuck my head down the hole in the floor to check how much water was still under the house where I am installing a bathtub and replumbing for new fixtures and a raccoon was looking back at me. Fortunately, he/she wasn't that close, about 3' away and on the other side of some pipes, but this raccoon was not shy as I had a 500W light under the house and I had been sucking water out with a shopvac. I am not looking forward to finishing the plumbing until I can figure out a good way to wave good-bye to Rocky and friends. My worst nightmare is that a "Rockie" is a "Rockette" and has a brood under the house with her. Protective mothers are dangerous animals. Its a little late now to close up the outside grate that I left open, in fact, that's the way I'd like them '***** to exit.

Any effective sure-fire plans for this problem?? Sound blasts? Smoke?. Poison bait, (not my favorite)? Sawed-off shotguns? There is not a lot of space to turn around in the muddy wet crawl space and if a raccoon chose to attack, it could get ugly. I'd rather watch Stephen King movies on the big screen instead of becoming the victim in one of them....

Open to suggestions, balanceact


----------



## Kim1181 (Jan 21, 2004)

Get a live trap (you might be able to borrow one from a pest control company), set it outside of the open grate and bait it with sardines. Catch the rascal and carry it far from home and turn it lose. As far as whether or not there are babies, I can't help you with that... sorry.


----------



## balanceact (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks Kim for your suggestions. I kind of like the idea of trapping the little critter myself, but I will wait unti tomorrow when I can get in touch with the Humane Society and the Animal control people here in Redwood City, Ca. before making a definitive move.

wayne


----------



## Kim1181 (Jan 21, 2004)

Your welcome Wayne. I've worked for a pest control company for 18 years and we've caught and released plenty of raccoons and opposums. Good luck with yours and keep us posted.

Kim


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

We use mothballs, they also keep critters out of your flowerbeds and veggie garden.


----------



## balanceact (Feb 14, 2004)

Teetorbilt and Kim

Another contractor friend also rcommended mothballs.

After my initial confrontation and subsequent fantasies nothing happened! I suspect that the '**** was even more afraid of me and left the crawl space. I had left the acess cover off and I put down flour in front of it to see if critters were going in or out. Not a track to be seen in two days, so I closed up the access and checked that there wasn't any other way in. 

The next time I went under the house through the bathroom floor, I checked around and I carried a long stick just in case I had to fend off a trapped raccoon under the house. 3 days now and no sign of Rocky so I think my legs are safe and my nightmare nights are over.

Thanks for all your suggestions, wayne


----------

